# Trivia 11/9



## luckytrim (Nov 9, 2018)

trivia 11/9
DID YOU KNOW...
On average, there are 178 sesame seeds on each McDonald’s Big  Mac bun.


1. The "Venus de Milo" is one of the most famous statues in  the world. How 
did it get its name?
  a. - It was sculpted by Milo of Athens
  b. - It was found on the island of Milos,  Greece
  c. - From the discoverer, antiquarian Jean Milo
  d. - It was found near the city of Milo, Greece
2. The life form known as a limpet is a ...what ?
  a. - Fish
  b. - Flower
  c. - Spider
  d. - Snail
3. In which body of water do the Solomon Islands  lie?
4. Who wrote 'Travels with Charley' ?
(Bonus; who was Charley ?)
5. What is the largest game bird in North  America?
6. Oak Ridge Cemetery in Springfield, Illinois, claims to be  the second most 
visited cemetery in the US after Arlington. What very famous  person is 
buried there?
7. In Military jargon, what is a 'Piss-cutter' ?
8. Which tribe produced the great warrior, Crazy horse  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Russian airline Aeroflot spent 27 years developing a new  variety of 
drug-sniffing and bomb-sniffing animal: a domesticated fox  called the Socki 
Fox.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - d
3. South Pacific
4. John Steinbeck (his Dog)
5. Wild turkey
6. Abraham Lincoln
7. A sharp crease in the uniform's trousers
8. Lakota

CRAP !!
The Russian airline Aeroflot spent 27 years combining the DNA  of the Turkmen 
Jackal with DNA of the Siberian Husky resulting in the world’s  best breed of 
sniffer dogs.
Their breeders claim that they are much more effective than  the Labradors or 
Alsatians that are more commonly used in the  West.
A name for the new breed has yet to be chosen, although Huscal  and Jacky 
have, apparently, been ruled out.
A new Aeroflot-run kennel in Moscow will raise the dogs and  send them to 
airports where they will patrol and sniff passengers'  bags.
"They can sniff out certain explosives that machines can't  trace," says Klim 
Sulimov, Aeroflot's chief dog breeder.


----------

